# If Rex is dominant...why my babies don´t show curly coat? :/



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi!

I come with another question, jejjeje

I have now a litter of texel x longhair satin. Babies are today 14 days old, and...are totally smooth :S

I think that father is Re/Re. In his other litter (texel x texel), all babies were texel. I think that all my texel (I have 3) are homozygous because all mice that were with them were texel.

In two litter of texel with estandar (one short hair, and other longhair) give us babies without curly coat.

My quiestion is....why? 

I put you a few pic...

Whisky x Mokka









Their babies...









Gummy x Linn









Their babies...









I´m glad  xDD


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I am pretty sure that texel is recessive, but it's only the true rex coats that are dominant. Someone wise told me that breeding different recessive coat textures together produces a 100% standard coated carrier litter.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

It could just be a case of bad luck. If your Texels are Rex-based then about 50% of their babies should be Rex as well. However, that doesn't GUARANTEE that you'll get Rex babies.

There's also a chance that you're Texels are Frizzy-based and not Rex-based. Frizzy physically look the same as Rexes, but Rex is dominant while Frizzy is recessive.

If they're Frizzy-based Texels then by pairing 2 Frizzy Texels together you would get 100% Texel bubs. Since that seems to be what happened to you then I would guess that your mice are Frizzy-based and NOT Rex.

As for too many recessives causing mice to revert back to standard...that's simply not true.  Too many recessives will simply cause you to have a Pandora's box of possibilities in your litters.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's how it works. If your animal is only heterozygous rex (Re/re) and you breed it to another animal that is heterozygous rex (Re/re) you get 50% standard coated mice.

You only get 100% curls if you breed homozygous (Re/Re) to homozygous (Re/Re) OR breed Homozygous (Re/Re) to heterozygous (Re/re).

I hope this makes sense. Basically, your curled mouse is Re/re and your standard mouse is re/re so that means 50% will be standard (re/re) and 50% will be heterozygous rex (Re/re)

Alternatively, you could have a recessive curling gene, which would mean 100% of your babies are standard.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> I am pretty sure that texel is recessive, but it's only the true rex coats that are dominant. Someone wise told me that breeding different recessive coat textures together produces a 100% standard coated carrier litter.


Texel isn't a 'gene'. 
It's a combination of a curling gene, and a long hair gene.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

> Here's how it works. If your animal is only heterozygous rex (Re/re) and you breed it to another animal that is heterozygous rex (Re/re) you get 50% standard coated mice.


.....Re/re x Re/re would give only 25% standard coats...not 50%.... !/4 Re/Re, 1/2 Re/re, 1/4 re/re....only re/re is standard coated.

These are only just odds though....just b/c its what you should theoretically get with a large number of offspring, it doesn't mean that's the ratio you'll get with a smaller number of offspring.

It's also possible that you may have a recessive curly gene, which is much less common than dominant rex, but still does occur occasionally


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You're right, I messed that up in my big spiel!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

So, short answer: we don't know, and you do have some options in figuring out what's going on, but it would take a bit, possibly two more litters.


----------

